# 50 Years of Unix



## cmoerz (Aug 30, 2021)

In recent news, a link to the following site was buried; I figured there might be others interested in giving this a go:



> unix50.org is a service of the SDF Public Access UNIX System!
> Find out more about the SDF at sdf.org
> 
> When you connect you'll be able to *CREATE* and *DESTROY* an entire UNIX system on a whim.
> ...





			WelCOM to UNIX 50!


----------



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2021)

> # ssh unix50@unix50.org
> ssh: connect to host unix50.org port 22: Connection refused


----------



## Argentum (Aug 31, 2021)

cmoerz said:


> In recent news, a link to the following site was buried; I figured there might be others interested in giving this a go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
ssh -vl unix50 unix50.org
OpenSSH_7.9p1, OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021
debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
debug1: Connecting to unix50.org [205.166.94.202] port 22.
debug1: connect to address 205.166.94.202 port 22: Connection refused
ssh: connect to host unix50.org port 22: Connection refused
```


----------



## cmoerz (Sep 1, 2021)

That sucks. Looks like they took it offline or the Internet broke it. Not even the browser based access works.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 1, 2021)

Browser based access works as of now:


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 2, 2021)

Minor understatement:



␡ _days_

⁁ _months_


----------



## orhankur (Sep 5, 2021)

dd_ff_bb said:


> Browser based access works as of now:
> 
> View attachment 11167


cannot connect


----------

